# Bad BOI Customer Service



## Breaker (14 Dec 2011)

I have an issue with BOI is really annoying me. Desperate customer service!

1. On the new BOI site it is not possible to add a new payee to the a/c to transfer funds (possibly some sort of error as the function is available).
2. Rather than wasting 30c a minute on their 0818 number I ask them to contact me.
3. 24 hrs later I get an email saying they have some technical details with new site, apologies for inconvenience etc...
4. I decide to ring the 0818 number. Dont get to speak to an operator after 4 mins so hang up. Call costs me €2 and problem still exists.
5. Still cant transfer funds and really annoyed.

Is this some cryptic way of them keeping my money and preventing transfer to a better bank?

These toll numbers are an absolute joke. So expensive.


----------



## demoivre (16 Dec 2011)

Check for alternative phone number to 0818 here - won't improve the customer service but might save you a few euro !


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Dec 2011)

No need for a new thread on this issue


----------

